# Infidel Guy: The Beginning of the End



## brymaes (Aug 15, 2007)

Link


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 15, 2007)

theologae said:


> Link



awwww...........or is he doing an "Oral Roberts"?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 15, 2007)

Who is this guy? Never heard of him.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 15, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Who is this guy? Never heard of him.



He came out of the infidel.org group who promote "freethought" and are probably the largest atheist / agnostic community on the web. To my knowledge he as no formal education in philosophy, religion, etc. His attraction in the "freethought" camp, in my opinion, is that he is African-American. which is atypical of outspoken, active atheists. He also has hosted a radio program that promoted unbelief.

He also hosts atheist forums, which is perhaps the best example I've seen of unbelieving people desparately trying to feel good about their unbelief while the rocks cry out that He is.

Here is an example of some of the high quality, scholarly atheistic critiques of the faith over on his board:

"So if Jesus is God, that means he sent himself to Earth. He died for our sins so that we would be saved. God is so displeased with us that he would have to eventually destroy us, or send us to hell, because we are so sinful. But then that means that God sent himself, to sacrifice himself to himself, to save us from himself. Are we supposed to be impressed?"


----------



## Ivan (Aug 15, 2007)

sotzo said:


> Here is an example of some of the high quality, scholarly atheistic critiques of the faith over on his board:
> 
> "So if Jesus is God, that means he sent himself to Earth. He died for our sins so that we would be saved. God is so displeased with us that he would have to eventually destroy us, or send us to hell, because we are so sinful. But then that means that God sent himself, to sacrifice himself to himself, to save us from himself. Are we supposed to be impressed?"



Are they supposed to be impressed? 

There will come a time that they will be *very* impressed.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 16, 2007)

> Are they supposed to be impressed?
> 
> There will come a time that they will be *very* impressed.



Yes...but would it be that God would be pleased to bring them to himself prior to that time!

The thing I've always wondered (as a former agnostic myself) is why in the world these folks spend time talking about somethinig they allegedly believe is a fairy tale. If I truly believe the sum total of my personhood is matter in motion, with a forthcoming blind date with nothingness, what would possess me to spend time arguing against something I believed was complete fairy tale? If theism is as childish and illogical as Frosty the Snowman, is a reasonable reaction to spend hours and hours debating / debunking its non-merits? 

Some seriously insane self-deception going on there per Romans 1!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 16, 2007)

sotzo said:


> > Are they supposed to be impressed?
> >
> > There will come a time that they will be *very* impressed.
> 
> ...



I've made that argument with them and they claim they have to argue to "protect" the Country from us crazy Christians trying to impose our beliefs on laws, rules, and policies.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't believe I just waisted a couple minutes of my life reading his whining, which pretty much boiled down to cheap appeals for pity.


----------



## brymaes (Aug 16, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Who is this guy? Never heard of him.


His 'claim to fame' on the PB would be that he moderated the debate between Paul Manata and Dan Barker some time back.


----------

